# Definitive Technology VS Dayton Audio



## fresh101 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello Everyone, I am interested in building my first surround system. I don't have anything yet but I am considering Definitive Technology Mythos Ten for L/C/R or the XTR-50 for the L/R and XTR-60 for Center or the Dayton Audio UA721CBK for L/C/R. At the current moment I just want to concentrate on the front speaker with the Dayton Audio RS1202K 1000 Watt Dual 12" subwoofer. I am going to be using this system for 50% Movies, 40% Music and 10% Gaming. Room size is a normal living room area approx. 12' x 20', but don't go by room size as I want it loud and clear, most likely move to a bigger area in the near future and don't want it to be missing power. If there is any other front speaker I should consider, please let me know. I like the on wall look, but if performace is sacrificed then I will go with the towers/speakers on stands. Thanks in advance for all the help


Which one should I consider over the other: 
Definitive Tech Mythos Ten for L/C/R
or
Definitive Tech XTR-50 for L/R & Definitive Tech XTR-60 for C
or
Dayton Audio for L/C/R


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I've honestly not heard a lot of def techs, but they look decent enough. What is your budget? Maybe there are better options.


----------



## fresh101 (Feb 22, 2012)

lsiberian said:


> I've honestly not heard a lot of def techs, but they look decent enough. What is your budget? Maybe there are better options.


My budget is $2000 with the sub. I don't mind building my own stuff if I can get better performance in different gears. I dont know much about sound, but building cabinets it's no problem. I don't have any experience either on making my own crossover but with instruction I can manage on getting it done.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

fresh101 said:


> My budget is $2000 with the sub. I don't mind building my own stuff if I can get better performance in different gears. I dont know much about sound, but building cabinets it's no problem. I don't have any experience either on making my own crossover but with instruction I can manage on getting it done.


Building your own speakers is a lot tougher than a subwoofer. The DIY area of the forum has numerous examples for subs. What you want to do depends on size constraints. If you need something small you will need an expensive driver if you can do a large enclosure then a Dayton Reference driver would fill the bill. 

For speakers the Infinity Primus series is very good on a 2000 dollar budget. Get a couple of towers, a center and a couple of small bookshelves for the surrounds and you're set. Another good option is the Energy CF-30 towers and matching center. For surrounds you can do something else that's cheaper since surrounds aren't critical. Please realize DIY subs are a great option, but can bring in hidden costs. Factor in an extra 500 to get the amp, the eq and the odds and ends. Of course you can often use the same amp for two separate builds if you do 2 subs and get a good amp.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I've been considering your budget and thought I'd give you a few options. for DIY speakers

For the center speaker I suggest 

195 :gulp:http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.co...s/seas-loki-mkii-coaxial-kit-parts-only-each/

Pair it with 

539 http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/2.5-way-speaker-kits/zaph|audio-za5.5-tall-tower-2.5-way-pair/

and 

140 http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/mtm-speaker-kits/curts-sten-ii-mtm-speaker-kit-pair/ 

for the surrounds

That is 880 and includes all drivers and crossovers. It will certainly best a def tech setup with your construction experience. Be sure to brace very well and use rockwool on the rear walls. 

For subs. 
4 x http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=295-466 in enclosures one for each corner of the room. driven by 

For amp and dsp
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/IPRdsp3000

That would be the ultimate diy setup around 2k. Obviously you don't need 4 subs.


----------



## fresh101 (Feb 22, 2012)

lsiberian said:


> I've been considering your budget and thought I'd give you a few options. for DIY speakers
> 
> For the center speaker I suggest
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, but I am a little concern on the small center, and also asking myself why the need of amp if I will power the speaker with receiver or do I still need an external amp? If it was meant for the subs, I will be getting subs with built in amp on the cabinet. I need the help to be concentrated in only the from 3 main speaker, L/C/R. Maybe I did say the sub was in the budget but now it's excluded and just need some good quality speaker and also to be loud for the front. I will also be using this speaker for music as I have lots of parties at the house and don't like setting up my DJ set all the time.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

fresh101 said:


> I am going to be using this system for 50% Movies, 40% Music and 10% Gaming. Room size is a normal living room area approx. 12' x 20', but don't go by room size as I want it loud and clear, most likely move to a bigger area in the near future and don't want it to be missing power. If there is any other front speaker I should consider, please let me know.





fresh101 said:


> I don't mind building my own stuff if I can get better performance in different gears. I dont know much about sound, but building cabinets it's no problem. I don't have any experience either on making my own crossover but with instruction I can manage on getting it done.





fresh101 said:


> Maybe I did say the sub was in the budget but now it's excluded and just need some good quality speaker and also to be loud for the front. I will also be using this speaker for music as I have lots of parties at the house and don't like setting up my DJ set all the time.


Econowave! 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-speakers/54280-econowave-deluxe.html


----------



## fresh101 (Feb 22, 2012)

Don't like, it seems big and ugly.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

The Econowave concept comes in all shapes and sizes.

Perhaps the Chase SHO-10 would be more to your liking? They do need subs, rolling off pretty steeply below 60 Hz in trade for high efficiency.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/53707-sho-10-a.html


----------

